

How to Schedule Your Writing Like a Professional Writer  - edw519
http://calnewport.com/blog/?p=145

======
edw519
Do you think that this advice also applies to writing software?

~~~
getp
I think it applies to most intellectual endeavours. Especially the part about
working early in the morning, when your mind is still uncluttered with bits of
information, like news, conversation, etc. Your focus is greatest then.

